

Adobe announces Photoshop for mobile - tarikozket
http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/02/photoshop-touch-is-now-available-in-a-version-specifically-built-for-phones.html

======
tharshan09
Is it me or is this a pointless app? Seems like they are just wasting
development time :)

~~~
tarikozket
You are not alone, same thoughts here.

------
pasbesoin
If it's really functional and really $4.99, does this mean everyone is going
to move their Photoshopping to their mobile devices? (Or, to an emulator?)

